# Titp 2011



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopfully going to get tickets tomorrow anyone else planning on going??

TITP 2011 Headliners:

Arctic Monkeys
Coldplay
Foo Fighters

Some of The TITP 2011 Line Up:

WHITE LIES, THE VIEW, JESSIE J, KT TUNSTALL, BLONDIE, Ke$ha, CAST, YOU ME AT SIX, CRYSTAL CASTLES, OCEAN COLOUR SCENE, THE SATURDAYS, EELS, HURTS, BRIGHT EYES, THE STREETS, THE VACCINES, NOAH AND THE WHALE, HOUSE OF PAIN, SLAM, IMELDA MAY, JOSH WINK, BLOODY BEETROOTS DEATH CREW 77, MILES KANE, VITALIC, ELIZA DOOLITTLE, DIPLO, STORNOWAY, BLINK182, JIMMY EAT WORLD


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

how could you possibly not put blink 182 and jimmy eat world in that list haha

they are amazing, i am sadly not going.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Opps lol will be added


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

guessing you'll have to be pretty lucky tomorrow, buy them on the net or phone?


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

might go if my friends go
went twice and it was good, none of my friends have ever been and my cousins who i went with before dont want to go


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

great lineup, pretty much all of my pals are going and i'm not :lol: i didn't realise tickets were so expensive!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Aye they ar nae cheep like but well worth it  got mine this morning can't wait


----------

